# métal brossé (OX.4 tiger) aqua (OSX.3 jaguar) pour leopard



## macpower21 (19 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tout les pros de custumization !

Je suis accro à mac depuis un peu plus de 4 ans ("pleure" à chaque fois que je dois utiliser Winwin au boulot...) et je suis nostalgique du look aqua à la Jaguar et métal brossé à la Tiger et en ait un peu marre du gris trop épuré de léopard.

Quelqu'un connaît-il un moyen même compliqué de modifier le look de léopard ?

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Pas vu encore de possibilités pour cela sur Leopard, désolé.


----------



## macpower21 (20 Janvier 2009)

Va falloir être encore patient et attendre "façade"...

Je pensais tout de même qu'un petit malin avait réussi en dur !

C'est dommage, la customization de l'interface graphique manque sur osx.
Je suis pour un calque type car c'est ça aussi le charme apple mais quelques variantes seraient les bien venues !


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Je pense que c'est pas ça que vous recherchez, mais un petit coup d'il ne gène pas.

Traduit par Google:
iLeopard est un thème gratuit pour Mac OS X Leopard qui se donne l'apparence de iTunes 7 pour l'ensemble de l'interface sans utiliser ShapeShifter.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/30209/ileopard

@+


----------



## macpower21 (22 Février 2009)

Un freeware vient de sortir : Magnifique.

Il permet d'installer des thèmes sous Leopard.

Les thèmes actuel ne sont pas exceptionnels mais c'est un début


----------

